# My goat has a Worm infestation and bottle Jaw



## Susyr22 (Jul 15, 2011)

My 5 month old mini Nubian buckling has had diarrhea for about a week. I thought It was Coccidiosis and was giving him corrid and vitamin b shots. Still wasn't clearing up. So I took him to the vet and he said he has a heavy infestation of worms and was developing bottle jaw. He isn't weak and still has a appetite. The vet prescribed me 3 day dose of Panacur. 
Today will be the last dose and the whites of his eyes still aren't pink and he still has bottle jaw. How long will it take for him to not be anemic anymore and for his jaw to start looking normal? I read somewhere online to give molasses to help with the iron. I put it in his water and he loves it. Any suggestions on how to get him better?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 15, 2011)

There are two good sources of iron, 

Red Cell for horses, comes in a gallon, around 20 bucks and given at the rate of 6cc per 40 lbs once a day for a week and then once a week, until the anemia is gone. given orally. 

Injectable iron 100 for pigs, 1 cc per 25 lbs injected into the muscle. Under 10 bucks

Not sure what your feedin arrangements are, but getting a bottle jaw animal off of pasture and feeding them hay up on a rack or feeder off the ground really helps temporarily with the bottle jaw until you can get the iron levels back up. 

Protein helps build red blood cells, so good quality feed is important. 

I would worm him again in around 14 days. Panacur isn't a very strong wormer, so if he doesn't show a lot of improvement I would suspect he still has a worm load.  There are stronger wormers out there. 

copper and loose minerals helps fight off heavy worm loads, parasites don't like copper, Not a cure-all but can help.


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 15, 2011)

After 5 days, Give him ivomec ORALLY, 1 cc per 25 lbs. Get the injectable but give orally.   I use the stuff for cattle.  

After 5 more days, the Panacur or Safeguard at 3x the label dosage if you can't get more Panacur -  for 3 days straight again.  

Red cell daily, about 2 cc per 10 lbs.  It will help with the anemia.  It is loaded with iron.  

Once they get this bad, there is no instant fix.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 15, 2011)

Like Jodie said- the 3 day dose of Panacur is just to get him started... it's not super effective so it's going to kill some of the worms off slowly (to prevent him from bleeding out).  After that you need to dose him with something more effective, like Ivomec.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 15, 2011)

If the vet gave you anything less than a 3-day total of about 900mg of fenbendazole in the panacur you got, you basically haven't dewormed your goat yet.  Go to TSC and get some Safe-Guard 10% suspension and some 1% injectable ivermectin..  The Safe-Guard, I'd give at about 1ml/10lbs for 3 straight days, followed right away (personal choice) by the ivomec dosed *orally* at about 1ml/20lbs..  In the meantime, Red Cell is really good stuff..  I give Red Cell at about 1ml/10lbs -- though I've gone much higher before on litt'lins..  Someone suggested a copper bolus, and that's probably not a bad idea either.  About 1g/22lbs on the copper -- but I'd wait until you were done with the Safe Guard and Ivomec first..  Maybe even several days..  Copper pretty much *will* kill the adult haemonchus contortus worm population in the goat's abomasum..  You'll probably want to kill off fewer numbers at first to lessen the risk of him bleeding out internally from 'unplugging' too many worms at once.

Bottlejaw is a serious situation, but it doesn't mean the goat's beyond recovery.  Keep on it.


----------



## Susyr22 (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the help! His droppings are looking pretty normal again. I didn't have any Red Cell on hand so I gave him molasses in his water temporarily, I bought red cell today and he loved it! I have some cydectin my mother let me borrow. Is this ok then instead if ivomec to give to him in 5 days again?


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes, cydectin is good.

Did you do the 3 days of panacur / safeguard 1st?

We had one doe get bottle belly (instead of jaw...she lay down and the fluid pooled in her abdomen) and the vet also suggested to us to feed calf manna to help build her up, along w/ the red cell.  Just don't go crazy w/ too much at once or it can upset her stomach.  I'd probably be giving a probiotic product as well.

Good luck, it will seem like a long time until he's better, but he should recover.


----------



## Susyr22 (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes I did the 3 days of panacur first and his last does was on Friday. I think I will do the Cydectin on Wednesday or Thursday


----------



## hossfeathers (Jul 21, 2011)

You might want to check with your vet before proceeding with this deworming plan. It will probably be better to use the originally recommended ivormectin in stead of cydectin.  If your goat develops resistant parasites (which is a huge problem in the USA) then you'll continue to have issues.  Parasites that are resistant to ivormectin can still be cleaned up by Cydectin, while goats that are resistant to cydectin are also resistent to ivormectin.  Because of this, cydectin is a last choice dewormer.

Having said that - is your goat on grass or on a dirt lot?  If the goat is only on short grass, that makes it very easy for him to get re-infected with worms.  Long grass (3 inches) or no grass is better.


----------



## mlw987m (Jul 21, 2011)

Can I ask what Bottle jaw is? Thanks..............newbie here


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 21, 2011)

http://goat-link.com/content/view/15/111/
THe above  site has some graphic images


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ue2noQIZ6s

THe information they ar giving in the video isn't very helpful, but you can get an idea of what bottle jaw looks like, The recipee she is talking about called Majic is a common one used for goats and sheep off feed and needing energy. 


http://www.barnonemeatgoats.com/wormsorno.html


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 21, 2011)

hossfeathers said:
			
		

> Parasites that are resistant to ivormectin can still be cleaned up by Cydectin, while goats that are resistant to cydectin are also resistent to ivormectin.  Because of this, cydectin is a last choice dewormer.


Personal opinion/experience here, but I'm finding that Cydectin only continues to kill ivermectin-resistant worms on the internet at this point. 

Cydectin has been a 'last choice dewormer' that we're not supposed to overuse/ruin for **at least** the last 5 years, and in that time, pretty much everybody has overused it..  And what my own experience (and the experience of other local goat producers, and also studies done by the SCSRPC) tells me is that Cydectin is really no better than Ivomec these days.  Cydectin will take a goat from white or very faint light pink membranes to somewhat less-faint light pink membranes just like Ivomec will, and that's about it..  Around here, anyway.  

I used Cydectin once when very first I had goats, then read all the "DONT OVERUSE IT!" warnings and got all paranoid about parasite resistance, plus I read about the evils of drenching with pour-ons...and I quit using it.  I went to Ivomec, Dectomax, and Safe-Guard, and I purchased a bottle of injectable Cydectin to have "just in case"..  

Well.. :/

Imagine my surprise when I really needed something to work and found that it really wasn't performing any better than the Ivomec I'd already been using..  And imagine my disappointment/relief when I mentioned this to fellow producers and they all kinda went...yeah...it's crap here, too.  Folks are reticent to admit that because it's still the best thing a lot of folks have at their disposal, but the cold hard truth is that it's just not that great these days, pretty much across the board.



From the SCSRPC:



> A study was planned this summer at UGA to compare the efficacy of the oral and injectable routes, but not a single farm in Georgia could be found with moxidectin susceptible worms (6/6 were highly resistant). Only large (>100 goats) farms were tested because lots of goats were needed to do the study, so the situation may not be quite as bad on smaller farms. But overall, >50% of all farms tested by DrenchRite at UGA from 2007-2009 had moxidectin resistance. So, moxidectin is on its last legs in goats in the southeastern US either way


That quote's been SCSRPC's website forever, too..  Pretty sure by "this summer" they're referring to last summer. :/


----------

